# 1992 Dodge Power Ram 2500 w/ Wester Plow



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I found what appears (from the ad) to be a good price on a plow truck. I currently have a ATV with a solid plow, and I am looking to take the next step up to take care of more personal property, which includes 1 brick paver driveway, 1 ashphalt laneway, and 1 1/2 acre commercial asphalt/gravel parking lot. I would greatly appreciate your opinions and what to look for.

Date Listed 01-Nov-10 
Price $4,000.00 (Canadian)
For Sale By Owner 
Make Dodge 
Model Power Ram 3500 
Year 1992 
Kilometers 160000 
Body Type Pickup Truck 
Transmission Automatic 
Colour White 
Drivetrain 4 x 4 
Type Used 
Fuel Type Gasoline

Comes with 8 foot western heavy duty commercial grade plow, completely sand blasted and repainted by a pro, works very well. Truck had all work for safety done about a year ago but plans changed so it never went on the road. Only needs one more etest and then its excempt. Runs very well, 360, 410 gears all plow related lights work. Tires are next to new. Will trade for dirt bike fishing boat or snow mobile or anything interesting.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

some of the best trucks ever made imo.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

what was that one episode of married with children? the old guy telling al..."dodge..mighty fine car the dodge...ran over my first wife, in a dodge"...
i used to plow with a twin to that truck other than it had a service body on it...drivetrain was great...typical dodge, you could throw cats through the cracks tween the door and the body, and interior noise was crazy. they must use zero insulation in the cab. had a piss poor stove in it. ours had a 360, and was VERY thirsty.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i used to have a 92 3500 pickup single rear wheel, rear rare i guess, it had the cummins with an automatic, truck had close to 300k on it before the frame broke from 10 years of overloading the sander and plowing, had original engine/trans with no problems.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Just to correct the listing error. That is a 92 Power Ram W350. The 1500-3500 series did not come out until 94. I love those old dodges.....


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys, I am going to have a look at it. Anything tips on what to look for?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

lagwagon;1105512 said:


> Thanks, guys, I am going to have a look at it. Anything tips on what to look for?


The drive train is usually pretty solid. The things I have found is check the floor pans, rockers and the drip rail above the windshield for rust through.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

spring hanger mounts like to rust, check the frame good, those 1st gens are great old plow trucks probably the best old truck to plow with period. id love to find a rust free one with a 360 gas automatic and put a brand new blade on one.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Tough frickin trucks......period. Plowing machines with a set of chains!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch out for the bottom of the trucks melting with rust. They might look intact but look closer, if the metal seems to be expanding and rusty watch out. Expecially around the mid body mounts.

As for the drive line that one might have a 3.73 or 3.55 with a 4 speed. Keep away from the 4.10" and the 3 speed auto's. They are bulletproof and very thursty on the HWY. If it just for pushing then don't worry so much about the milage.

I have had every generation of the Dodge truck and the 92-93 is still the best work truck out there. Best of all if the battery is fresh and the tank is full the truck will get the job done!!

One final note watch out for the wiring expecially under the truck. Look for excessive splices and hack jobs of the past.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

4500lb front axle? mini king pin dana 60? that truck would be a machine 410s it will push like crazy id buy it


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

thats a real nice looking 91 RandomBob!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks yours looks nice too:salute:


----------

